# Fisher Plow Light Problems



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

All four of the parking and turn signal light are out on my MMI. The light on the truck are fine. All these light were just replaced. They went out one by one. not all at once. Over a day, they were all out! Could it be that there are wrong light bulbs in there causing them to fry?


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

I doubt that the wrong bulbs caused a problem. I think they're just standard 1157 bulbs.

Check the bulb sockets really well. On mine, I had to scrape the contacts inside each socket to get the corrosion off. I also had to give the sockets a little squeeze to make a good ground to the bulb base.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll scrape the contacts. What do you use? A screwdriver (when the plow is unplugged of course!). I will also check the lights as I might not have the correct ones. The guy at the autoparts store was not the brightest bulb in the box!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

See if you have power at the grill plug. Assuming it's ele/hydra and not truck/hydra make sure there are still nine pins in the Grill connector. They could be corroded, missing or broken off.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I burn out 2 or 3 of those every season with no evidence of the cause. This is the 4th season with the issue- both left side 1157's are burnt out. Going to LED bulbs!

I have to guess it's simply the shock to the bulb from plowing- maybe the rubber mount points are worn out? (were there any rubber mount points?)

LED should fix it perminantly- several on Ebay.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Check your pins at the grill connection! These always cause problems--What is the chance that all the bulbs blew?----I have replaced bulbs, but never all at once--one or two a year--possibly do to shock of pushing bankings back!

Best of luck--Think Snow!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I' give all of these a shot. I checked the grill pins and everything seemed to be OK, but that was in the dark! The weird thing is that they did not all go out at once, but over the course of a day. One went, a few hours later the another went, and so on.


----------

